# Some of my work



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Well im studying art at uni so thought id better show you guys some of my work. I do photography pencil and pastel drawings ang a bit of painting, but ill only show you a little bit, lol.
Dont mind the copywrite water mark they are because the images are put on my website I made. Id post the adress for it but arnt sure if thats allowed.
And yea sorry they arnt all horses.

Ok some drawings. I love drawing in pencil thats my favourite medium.  



One of the best pencil drawings i have done.



A pastel one of my cousin on my horse Banjo.


and a painting which i sold in a school exhibition. Was so pleased.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW......that's all I can say. lol

great job!


----------



## M~R~N (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh...my...gosh. 

*falls over**thud*

THESE ARE INCREDIBLE!!! Your pencil drawings are to die for...


----------



## deannatwb (Aug 14, 2007)

I love the pastel. You captured your cousin looking shy and proud at the same time. Great job!


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

The first picture is very detailed and wonderful!! The others are great as well. 

I too like the one with your cousin. You did a very good job on her expression. 

All in all, VERY NICE work  Two thumbs up!!!


----------



## lovinTwig (Jan 17, 2008)

HOLY!!!!!! *faints* that is just gorgeous!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! You are a very G♥♥d drawer. I would love to buy them. But of course I can't. Do you mind PMing me your website?

Thanks!


----------

